# FYI, David Reyes and his other handles are banned



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

FYI

cool arrow, dr. eyes, and insurance guy are all the same user - David Reyes and all have been banned.

Now, let's get down and dirty. 

Here's a message to Mr. Reyes. You are currently harrassing me. You have been warned. Don't take my warning lightly. Simply take your leave.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Dang, what a bastage Mont, not you, i am talking about Culero


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Knowing Mont I can assure you it was LEGAL!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Its sad you had to interupt your weekend for this guy but I'll say I appericate it thank You Big Guy


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

good call mont


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thank You........


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

what did he do so I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

golden acres said:


> what did he do so I don't make the same mistake.


yeah, what?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Making a mistake is comon, I am sure this guy had plenty of warning and refused to change. I really don't believe that anyone would just get banned w/o knowing it was coming.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

true


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't know what he did either,but I support the moderator,trouble makers shall be removed.Thank You.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

He has been a cancer on other boards apparently, i.e. texasbowhunter.com. There was even a post on there a while back where he was emailing and threatening another user on the board. Sad isn't it?

This stems from the Bungle in the Jungle board and some multi handle posts attacking religions and such.

Edit: oh yeah, DeerTexas has even experienced some of it.
http://www.deertexas.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=2;t=000106


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

Sometimes the moderator needs to hit the reset button on a ding-dong. Life's too short to put up with troublemakers. It's never "their fault", but somehow there's always trouble where ever they go. Reset.

Syncerus


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Now I know.All I can say is"Good Ridance!"Ban justified!


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> FYI
> 
> cool arrow, dr. eyes, and insurance guy are all the same user - David Reyes and all have been banned.
> 
> ...


Now there is a name I haven't thought of in years. Too bad a certain long haired old ****@ss bandit couldn't find him back in the days of Bum's first CSF board. There probably wouldn't have been a problem for Mont to fix now, if Artie could have got his sights on Mr Reyes back in 01.

I have no idea what he did, but if Mr. Reyes is still running true to form. The polite way to describe him would be "as the exit end of the alimentary canal of the lowest foulest form of animal that has a alimentary canal". Both in mentality and actions.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Knowing Mont, he was fair with the guy. Also, you dont want to ever get get on his bad side, biiig boots.


----------



## Bug_Power (Jul 14, 2005)

I've got some personal issues with the guy as well. He's scum!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Man I missed this one, Bye Bye Dave! Monts a BIG ole boy wouldn't jack with him, no way.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

It takes alot to cheese off monty.
& if you get on his bad side,Things wont be pleasant for the offender.. 
Factoidial FYI

Oxx..


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Thank God, this guy harassed me and my thread when I was trying to sell my truck on here last year. Thanks Mont. As I told you before Dr. Loser....Sea Ya!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I believe he lived in Alice, Texas at one time -


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well he told me he lived in corpus, but he has a profile up that says harlingin, and i think his "business" website says alice.

guess he has a few homes? course he also told me all about his wife and baby but he took someones elses sister on a date. just a strange situation.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

That's what I call takin' out the trash. WELL DONE!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

sounds like a real pendejo


----------

